# broche de altura



## rodriguez_rm

Queda un tercer factor de orden cultural: la tradición literaria latinoamericana tal como se entendía desde el boom, o sea como una identidad concreta y declarada, necesitaba un* broche de altura* y a la vez un cambio de tema.

Non ho la più pallida idea di che significa


----------



## Neuromante

*Broche* es el adorno que se pone (Especialmente las mujeres) en la solapa.
"*de altura*" no se debe entender como "de alta cota" si no como "de alto nivel"

La expresión "X de altura" quiere decir que X es algo de prestigio. En este caso -Broche- es algo que da prestigio, o mejor aún, que sirve para validar la literatura latinoaméricana: Un libro, un escritor, una corriente estética que puede ser presentado como el referente "de gran prestigio"




Nunca entenderé esa manía de supeditar la literatura nacional a la continental. No veo que tiene que ver, si lo pensamos con detenimiento, el contexto mejicano con el del caribe o el chileno, por ejemplo. Son variantes lingüisticas distintas, con distintos recursos y con sociedades, culturas e historias muy distintas.


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo veo así: poner un "broche de oro" a algo es cerrarlo, finalizarlo, con éxito. Yo creo que "un broche de altura" se refiere aquí a que la literatura latinoamericana tras el boom debía cerrar el ciclo con una obra de calidad, antes de cambiar de estilo.
Broche (DRAE):
*3. *m. Remate de un acto público, de una reunión, de una gestión, etc., especialmente si le proporciona un tono brillante o excepcional. _Broche de oro, final._

_Altura (DRAE):_

*5. *f. Excelencia, mérito, valor.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

solo falta la frase 
aveva bisogni di un sugello ?

No, troppo brutta



Neuromante said:


> *Broche* es el adorno que se pone (Especialmente las mujeres) en la solapa.
> "*de altura*" no se debe entender como "de alta cota" si no como "de alto nivel"
> 
> La expresión "X de altura" quiere decir que X es algo de prestigio. En este caso -Broche- es algo que da prestigio, o mejor aún, que sirve para validar la literatura latinoaméricana: Un libro, un escritor, una corriente estética que puede ser presentado como el referente "de gran prestigio"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca entenderé esa manía de supeditar la literatura nacional a la continental. No veo que tiene que ver, si lo pensamos con detenimiento, el contexto mejicano con el del caribe o el chileno, por ejemplo. Son variantes lingüisticas distintas, con distintos recursos y con sociedades, culturas e historias muy distintas.



Lo siento, Bolano es mucho mas que chileno, muchisimo mas que latinoamericano o ispano americano
Bolano es el nuevo paradigma de la literatura mundial


----------



## ursu-lab

Che ne dici di "una figura di spicco"? Ho trovato la stessa espressione in un sito in cui, riferendosi a un ciclo di film, dicevano che si sarebbe concluso con "el broche de altura" cioè con la migliore. 
Visto che nel caso di Bolaño - che non era solo cileno, ma anche catalano di adozione ;-) - si tratta di un essere umano, direi che "figura di spicco" potrebbe funzionare...


----------



## chlapec

Sparo a caso: "...un tocco finale di qualità"


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Io non ho capito molto bene la metafora, mi vengono in mente altre espressioni 
come:
*la ciliegina sulla torta*
ma forse nel contesto non e' molto indicata


----------



## ursu-lab

Altra idea: "Un salto di qualità".


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> "Un salto di qualità"


 
Penso di no. Non c'è un salto in avanti, ma un cambiamento. E per chiudere il ciclo, lo si chiude con un'opera di qualità.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Allora potrebbe andare benne
suggello finale 
c'e' un'altra espressione che sulla punta della lingua ma non mi viene


----------



## ursu-lab

*Il RAE dà la spiegazione di "broche de oro" (o broche de altura) 3.     * m. Remate de un acto público, de una reunión, de una gestión, etc., especialmente si le proporciona un tono brillante o excepcional. _Broche de oro, final. (l'aveva già postato Chlapec)

_@Chlapec: allora potrebbe andar bene "figura di spicco", no? La ciliegina sulla torta riferito a una persona mi fa venire in mente le torte a sorpresa dell'addio al celibato... E suggello finale se fosse riferito a un'opera, ma non all'autore-essere-umano che emerge in un gruppo di scrittori. 

Scusate ma non ho capito: chi o cosa è il "broche final": Bolaño o la sua opera?


----------



## chlapec

Io penso che quando si parla di *broche*, si intende un atto, un'opera, ma non una persona.


----------



## Curandera

_Ci provo:_

_'richiedeva di essere suggellato ad arte'_


----------



## ursu-lab

Ho trovato il testo in internet completo e subito dopo continua così: "Bolaño cumplió esa función inmejorablemente. Hablamos del último escritor ". Anche nella frase precedente si parla di Bolaño. Ergo, si riferisce proprio a Bolaño e non a un'opera di chiusura di una serie (suggello). È l'autore che chiude la serie di scrittori, ma una persona non può essere né "un suggello" né "suggellato", per cui mi sembra che l'unica trad. possibile (finora) sia "figura di spicco".


----------



## Curandera

Forse mi sono persa qualcosa: 

il soggetto di questa frase non è forse la tradizione letteraria che come identità concreta e dichiarata aveva bisogno di _essere suggellata ad arte_... (mia soluzione)?

Come la vedo io: L'idea è di conferirle un tocco finale tale da immortararla come letteratura di qualità. Bolaño ci è riuscito perfettamente.

Sono fuori pista?


----------



## Neuromante

rodriguez_rm said:


> Lo siento, Bolano es mucho mas que chileno, muchisimo mas que latinoamericano o ispano americano
> Bolano es el nuevo paradigma de la literatura mundial



Con permiso de la Tamaro  y de todos los escritores orientales y africanos ¿no?


----------



## rodriguez_rm

La tamaro es una escribaquina diria el summo Bolano eh eh eh eh



Curandera said:


> Forse mi sono persa qualcosa:
> 
> il soggetto di questa frase non è forse la tradizione letteraria che come identità concreta e dichiarata aveva bisogno di _essere suggellata ad arte_... (mia soluzione)?
> 
> Come la vedo io: L'idea è di conferirle un tocco finale tale da immortararla come letteratura di qualità. Bolaño ci è riuscito perfettamente.
> 
> Sono fuori pista?



no non sei fuori pista

mi sembra una buona soluzione


----------

